# A couple of questions



## Loungefly (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello all,

This is a great site full of information, but I still have a couple of questions that hopefully somebody could answer for me. My grandfather was a Mason/Knights Templar/Scottish Rite and something called the High Twelve International (there may be more I am not aware of). Well, that was a huge part of his life (I have one of his pins that says 55 years a mason) and I am looking to pursue this as well since he was such an inspiration to me in many ways. Hopefully I can find the enjoyment in it as he did. So, here are some of my questions to you all.

I work offshore for 6 weeks on and 6 weeks off. Will my job/hours have a negative impact on becoming a Mason? I still have my wife and other obligations at home....but I am more than willing to put forth everything I have into this. But for the most part, I can free up quite a bit of time while I am home.

I visited Holland Lodge before and joined them for a dinner. I have to say that I am a pretty confident guy, but I was very...humbled...to be there. Nervous too. I guess this is normal. I was very impressed with the history there. The only challenge is that I live in the Woodlands and that was an hour drive for me (one way). How far does everybody drive to there Lodges? Would I normally be going there a couple of times a weeks? 

This is probably the most important question....my wife owns a bar in Manhattan and we are about to do a corporate lease on our house and move back up there so she can sell the bar. Her time frame is about a year. Can I petition a lodge up there and then transfer back to Texas part of the way through becoming a Mason? How does this work?


I feel I am now ready to pursue this like my Grandfather did, but I don't want to wait a year to begin this. I thank you all for your help with these questions and welcome/appreciate any thoughts or feedback you may have.

Alan


----------



## Beathard (Sep 11, 2011)

You will not have a problem with the 6 on 6 off schedule. It is also possible to start up there and finish down here. It is a pain to do that, but it is possible. I would suggest joining and completing all the work in one lodge. It can be started and finished in one year without the funky schedule. It will be difficult with it  

There are many other lodges in the woodlands area. I'm showing 30 lodges closer to you than Holland.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 11, 2011)

Beathard is right there are lodges closer to you. Check your private messages I sent you one. 

It is certainly doable and you would be continuing a great family tradition since your grandfather was a mason. I would suggest if you spend more time in Texas become a Texas mason. 

Best,
Jerry


----------



## Loungefly (Sep 11, 2011)

We will definitely be coming back to Houston in or around a years time frame. I can see your point of becoming a mason in Texas though, but not to sound impatient, something clicked in me a couple of days ago and I am ready for this (even though circumstances are not) and I really don't want to wait a year...a few months maybe, but not a year. Guess I have a lot more to think about.

I checked google maps and yes, there are a lot of closer lodges...I was just very impressed with Holland Lodge. Granted, it is the only one I have been in, I just really enjoyed the history there. But, I will stop by some closer ones and introduce myself this week.


----------



## Beathard (Sep 11, 2011)

It can take up to two months to get through the application, interview and voting process. If you do that in Texas you cam probably do some of your work with the Yankees and come back home.   (teasing...  I married a Yankee)


----------



## Loungefly (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol, thanks Beathard.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 11, 2011)

Loungefly said:


> This is probably the most important question....my wife owns a bar in Manhattan and we are about to do a corporate lease on our house and move back up there so she can sell the bar. Her time frame is about a year. Can I petition a lodge up there and then transfer back to Texas part of the way through becoming a Mason? How does this work?



I don't know what the residency requirements are in New York or New Jersey but in Texas you must have lived in the jurisdiction of the Lodge you wish to join for at least 6 months. If you wait until you move, you will have to wait until you are eligible to petition and then, as stated earlier, the process will take a month or more before you are elected to receive the Degrees. It would probably work much better for you (assuming you have lived here 6 months or more) to petition a Lodge here & get accepted before you move. You can then begin to learn your work up there as a courtesy. Of course, once you come back, we'll have to replace that "Yankee" work with the _correct_ (Texas) language.  :wink:


----------



## Txmason (Sep 12, 2011)

If you get a chance checkout Conroe Lodge 748 this evening Monday September 12, for dinner at 6:30 p.m.

Or if Tuesday is good you can come to my lodge, San Jacinto Masonic Lodge #106  106 Bell Street Willis, Texas. Dinner at 6:30 p.m.

www.sanjacinto106.org


----------



## Brother Maples (Sep 12, 2011)

Our stated meetings are on the first tuesdays of the month...so if you turned in your petition today they would probally form a investigative committee in October and hopefully have the investigation done in the same month to vote on it in November....it takes a bit of process time...then if you are a favorable candidate they would have your initiation in November depending on the schedule of that lodge you are petitioning....now with that being said it could take longer than that depending on schedules.....I myself hope you follow thru with it friend....it was one of the greatest decisions I ever made.


----------



## Loungefly (Sep 13, 2011)

I picked up my petition at the Conroe Lodge last night. Surprisingly enough, I only have one buddy that is a mason....I'll ask around again to see if I can get 2 more recommendations.


----------



## Txmason (Sep 13, 2011)

If you need a recommendation let me know. Someone to sign your petition?


----------



## Loungefly (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, thank you. I'll send you a pm shortly.


----------

